# Can anybody advise on which Cello to get please



## scotiwis

I live in New Zealand and am looking for a good quality cello around the $1000 NZD range (US $650).
I have nobody to advise here and the only ones I can see are these:

http://www.kbbmusic.co.nz/shop/Orch...8+size+student+Cello+Outfit+model+SC800..html

http://www.kbbmusic.co.nz/shop/Orch...remona+SC175+Premier+Novice+Cello+Outfit.html

http://www.amadeusmusic.co.nz/instr..._/103-Virtuoso-44-size?productlistPCMID=12792

http://www.pianotraders.co.nz/colle.../products/wizard-cello-full-size-deluxe-model

Thanks for any advice.


----------

